# What do you guys think of this HD as an upgrade?



## tosetek (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=119620

Seems like a good price...

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

for every pro maxtor answer you recieve you'll likey see a con maxtor answer.
I have had a maxtor 160 GB drive in my Tivo for 2 and a half years now. It has performed flawlessly for me.
79 bucks looks like a good price on that drive.


----------

